# What info can a landlord legally ask for?



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm going to check out a couple places to rent today. One of the potential landlords emailed me a rental application and one of the questions was he wanted my bank account number, is this even legal? I can understand wanting to see a bank statement, source of income and references but my bank account number?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would NEVER let anyone know what my Bank Account # is under any circumstances. Did you ask why he/she wanted to know that information??? Please be very, very careful as one never knows why someone might want to do with that information. I am aware that perspective landlords might want to do a credit check, but never ask for a Bank Account # and would be surprised to know that it is legal.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Agree, do not give that information out.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe that 'technically' a landlord can ask for any information they want. It's up to the potential renter to decide to disclose or not. 
Also remember...once you pay by check.. they have your account number anyway! ( though laws on this matter could vary state by state.)

I would be very leery of say an ad on Craigslist that requires the info on an application before even showing the apt. They potentially could just be seeking your info with no apt even available.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Agree - once you have seen the place and know you want to rent, then I'm sure they'll want more information but before then, I'd be careful.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would provide only the last 4 digits and make a notation that it is for security reasons. If the landlord is legit then they would explain their request further or justify it legally in some way. Many places would request a copy of a voided check though, so they'd get your # anyway . Maybe on Monday you could contact your local housing authority or someone and just run the situation by them...just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I am meeting the landlord today. We hit it off on the phone so we seem like we would get along fine. He would be renting me the upstairs of his house, he lives down stairs with his young daughter. He even invited me over to watch the football game when I come to check the place out. It was his sister that emailed me the rental application, he said she has several rental properties and he had been burned before having a tenant that didn't pay rent and he never had them sign a lease so now he has his sister run background checks and review the rental applications.

There are a few things I would need to know before I would consider renting as I won't live under certain conditions, no drunks or drug addicts, Respect for my privacy and property and if either myy Louie dog or Miss Boo don't like someone then I know I can't trust them, they are always right about these things. One example is I met an old friend online that I hadn't seen in over 20 years, he was a very close friend and needed a place to stay so I let him move in with me. He always talked about getting a job to help cover expenses but never did. He did work a few days through a temp agency but then said they didn't have any more work for him. He saw my bible and made fun of it, I had no idea he was an atheist and it really bothered me. My cat Miss Boo really hated hm right from the start and after a while I realized he was stealing some of my medications. Then I got a call from the temp agency asking for him and why he wasn't showing up at the job they sent him to because the company was interested in hiring him, this was a couple weeks after he told me they didn't have any more work for him. Then I found out something that bothered me even more, he wasn't really an atheist, he was a satanist! Not trying to get into a religous discussion or anything but that really bothered me a lot, how can you trust anyone who is on the side of evil?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not sure how a credit check is done (which is what is mentioned in the link below) but I wouldn't give out my account #. Renters have to give references but I haven't ever heard of asking for references of the landlord, but it might be an idea. 

I've been a landlord and a tenant and the best place I rented I had casual chat with the landlord, basically so that we understood what we expected of each other. Work schedule, not up all night, up early for work etc, no loud music, respectful of when to use the washer etc. basic stuff but good just so that they would be aware of what I thought was considerate and of what we both expected.

I would make sure you did a walk through and noted any damages. I would take photos too of the condition of the apartment when you move in - I think most landlords would do that so they know the condition prior to you moving in and both be in agreement.


this website is not applicable to you directly but may be of help in thinking of things to be aware of, and to look for something similar for your state.
Landlord & Tenant | Service NL


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm generally a very good judge of character and I do plan on checking out the landlord too. So far I know he is divorced and was given custody of his daughter, not the mother so that tells me something right theere that the court saw him as a better parent than the mother which is a bit unusual although not unheard of. He also got the house in the divorce so she must have done something that the courts didn't like. He has two dogs, a Jack Russel and a shitzu (sp?) and generally people with pets are a bit more caring and less selfish. I can learn a lot about a person just by asking simple questions like what they like to watch on TV, movies they like, activities they do etc. I know he works in the health care field but not sure exactly what he does. Of course if I do decide to take the place I will make a video recording of the condition of the home before I move in. I did sales and marketing for years when I owned my computer business and can generally read people very well. Its pretty hard to get a lie past me and I don't tolerate liars, thieves, drunks or drug addicts.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jerry, I am sorry to hear about your situation....but I am sure in the end it will be for the better. I would be cautious initially about how much info you give out and to whom. It does sound like your a good judge of character and will be very careful. I sure hope it works out with this place your going to look at. As you said people that generally have animals as pets are a bit more caring....that has been my experience too. It's great that Miss Boo and Louie will be welcome there. Its hard to find apartments where dogs are allowed. Good luck with it and keep us posted!! I hope Louie is feeling better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I rent a place for my daughter in Boston and I know from my own experiences that there is nothing unusual about asking for a check account # IF your dealing with a legitimate landlord/agency.
I have also been asked for a ss# for credit check, identity,as well as my w2forms.
If you become a tenant, you wld be giving your checking acct # when you present a check unless you pay by cash.
Drivers license is used to perform a check history, verify that you have an actual account and have the funds to make the payments.
You do have a right to ask how this info will be used-who will have access to this info and how will it be destroyed after your business relationship has ended.
the 1st time you write a check to them they will have that info anyways....nothing you can do about it....hope this helps


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Jerry, I am sorry to hear about your situation....but I am sure in the end it will be for the better. I would be cautious initially about how much info you give out and to whom. It does sound like your a good judge of character and will be very careful. I sure hope it works out with this place your going to look at. As you said people that generally have animals as pets are a bit more caring....that has been my experience too. It's great that Miss Boo and Louie will be welcome there. Its hard to find apartments where dogs are allowed. Good luck with it and keep us posted!! I hope Louie is feeling better.


Thanks for asking, I'm winning the flea battle for Louie. I'm going to check the place out at noon today so I'll know more later today. In a way I am glad this is happening. Of course at first it felt like my world was coming to an end since I've been with the same woman for about 14 years. But quite frankly I deserve to be in love and I refuse to settle for less than my soul mate. I've settled for far too long as it is. I may not have a lot of money but I do have other qualities to offer. I can fix just about anything, I'm not lazy, I cook, clean, wash dishes and I don't cheat. I'm honest to a fault which is something some people can't deal with because I tell it like it is and don't sugar coat things. if something bothers me I want to discuss it and work through an issue in a way that works for both of us. I don't argue, I say my piece and listen to her side and can normally always find a compromise that works for both of us. One way I can tell I am doing things right is almost everyone I've ever dated would go back out with me if I asked them to. Even my ex wife calls me to help her work out problems with her new husband.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy to hear Louie is better. You should never settle in life and things usually always work out for the better and the way its suppose to. Its nice that you still have a friendly relationship with your exes.....it usually doesn't end up that way. It does say a lot about you and your being a good person. Things will turn around for you, stay positive......its sounds like you are doing just that. I am routing for you. :aktion033: keep us posted!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Happy to hear Louie is better. You should never settle in life and things usually always work out for the better and the way its suppose to. Its nice that you still have a friendly relationship with your exes.....it usually doesn't end up that way. It does say a lot about you and your being a good person. Things will turn around for you, stay positive......its sounds like you are doing just that. I am routing for you. :aktion033: keep us posted!



You know me, I always do my best to keep everyone updated on how Louie is doing and I love the fact that I can ask questions and bounce ideas off people and get a lot of good advice. I feel very confident that I will sooner or later find the right lady to spend the rest of my life with. It is kind of sad that after almost 14 years together it is over but now it makes room for me to find the right lady for me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

You'll already have had your visit with the potential apt/landlord by the time you read this. I do pray it will work out for you and that it's a good 'match' for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I probably wouldn't give that info, not like he plans to auto with draw rent from checking account. I rented in Florida and he never asked for checking account info..if he's wanting to check on your checking account for bounced or over drawn checks, your back can provide a letter without account details...
My landlord made me pay by bank draft so no checking account info passed to him...he may have done that since he was out of state...
As for dogs and cats not liking someone good judges of character... a friend of ours, you can call him a hillbilly, but if his dog didn't like you, neither did he...The dog was usually right!

My dogs don't like my father and they're right too!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

As a landlord myself, I expect the possible tenant to sell me on why I should allow them to rent a home that I pay a note on. I have passed up people just because I didn't feel right about them. I always go for the person I feel that not only can afford the rent, but will treat my property well and keep it nice and clean. What kind of car and the condition it is in sometimes it a good or bad sign. And I have on the spot asked to go see their current place so I could see how clean it is.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

The place seemed nice enough, plenty of room and I can afford it. my only concern is after meeting the landlord face to face who also lives in the house I don't know how well we would get along. I can get along with just about anyone but something just felt off to me. I can't put my finger on it but he just doesn't seem like he and I would be friends which is kind of important if you are living under the same roof. I'd have the whole upstairs of a bungalow to myself, kitchen access, only one bathroom shared and that kind of disgusts me as I don't like sharing the throne with just any body. I'd have to clean the toilet seat every time I needed to use it. His dog was great, a Jack Russel that was very affectionate with me instantly. I just got this feeling that I'd grow to dislike him very quickly, not much personality and he just seemed like he could be a real jerk at times.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm coming in late here, but it doesn't sound like the right situation for you. I don't want to have to see you on Judge Judy. 

If the guy got burned by tenants before, that's what deposits are for. And written agreements.

I much prefer a smaller place that's totally my own. Long ago I decided that roommates complicate things too much if you are not life partners and share other aspects of life. Kitchen sharing--somebody dirties the pots and pans and then what do you use? Food sharing can become a problem. And cleaning the bathroom. Borrowing stuff. Guests. Multiple pets might complicate things more.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

mss said:


> I'm coming in late here, but it doesn't sound like the right situation for you. I don't want to have to see you on Judge Judy.
> 
> If the guy got burned by tenants before, that's what deposits are for. And written agreements.
> 
> I much prefer a smaller place that's totally my own. Long ago I decided that roommates complicate things too much if you are not life partners and share other aspects of life. Kitchen sharing--somebody dirties the pots and pans and then what do you use? Food sharing can become a problem. And cleaning the bathroom. Borrowing stuff. Guests. Multiple pets might complicate things more.



I know, the more I think about it the more I'm deciding against that place. Its a shame because it is a nice place, nice neighborhood, fenced in back yard and I can afford it but something in my gut tells me it isn't the place for me and it would never feel like home. Its odd because when we talked on the phone we hit it off right away but within seconds of meeting him I was already feeling like he and I would never be friends. You know how sometimes when you meet someone you just feel like something isn't quite right? Just something in your gut tells you that you are not going to like that person and you can't shake that feeling. He really didn't have much of a personality face to face, not a people person. Quite simply he just isn't likeable. He had about as much sense of humor as a slightly damp sponge with the personality to match.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Rocks said:


> The place seemed nice enough, plenty of room and I can afford it. my only concern is after meeting the landlord face to face who also lives in the house I don't know how well we would get along. I can get along with just about anyone but something just felt off to me. I can't put my finger on it but he just doesn't seem like he and I would be friends which is kind of important if you are living under the same roof. I'd have the whole upstairs of a bungalow to myself, kitchen access, only one bathroom shared and that kind of disgusts me as I don't like sharing the throne with just any body. I'd have to clean the toilet seat every time I needed to use it. His dog was great, a Jack Russel that was very affectionate with me instantly. I just got this feeling that I'd grow to dislike him very quickly, not much personality and he just seemed like he could be a real jerk at times.


Go with your intuition. If it does not feel right, it is not right. The kitchen and bathroom sharing is also something that would put me off. If he and his daughter are not as clean as you are, it will create a problem.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, I still can't shake the bad feeling I got from that guy. The more I thought about it I decided to move in with my son and his wife and kids, they could use the help both financially and physically. My son and my daughter are not even on speaking terms and I think its time for me to step in and fix that problem. I already called my ex wife since she owns the home my son is living in and told her that he offered for me to stay there and that I wanted to talk to her first since the house is in her name and its just the right thing to do and not just take my sons invitation when its not his house. Luckily my ex wife and I are on good speaking terms and I get along fine with her new husband. Its good to not burn bridges and try and be friendly even with your ex's if at all possible.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jerry you decision to move in with your son , I think, is a great idea. It will be helpful to both of you. 

I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like being with family is the best choice. So glad that was an option for you. My Dad used to stay with us a lot and my brother a lot. Sometimes it was stressful but now that he has passed, I tell you'd I'd give anything in the world to have that family time back. Really happy that things are moving in the right direction for you. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I knew it would work out. I just needed to vent and bounce ideas off my friends here and take some time to think things through clearly. I value all of my friendships on here and even though I belong to other forums, motorcycles, guitars etc. this was the only place I felt like I could open up my feelings and get good honest advice. There is a clear difference over the level of caring of fellow pet owners that you don't find on guitar and motorcycle forums.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When I had just hardly seen a house, and asked the landlord to show it, he asked me to feel out an application with VERY sensitive material. I told him I would provide that information if, and when I was ready to sign a lease. Yes, when you decide to rent the house, you have to give all the sensitive information, and they don't have to provide you with anything.

Now, as I confessed in another thread, I have been watching Judge Judy and I see over and over and over again these disputes between landlord and tenant...and between family members who share a house. It is always wise to take before and after pictures and to have a firm agreement IN WRITING. It is really hard to share a home...every dog wants to pee on the other ones bed. My best advice is to try to find perhaps a room in a boarding house??? You absolutely need to have a sense of autonomy. But, my suggestion is just this: since the chances are good the arrangement will go bad, would you rather have conflict with a stranger or a loved one?

Just food for thought, that's all.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

our new management wants the same and thanks God we live under old lease , so no info for them. They even want car plate in their new application


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> When I had just hardly seen a house, and asked the landlord to show it, he asked me to feel out an application with VERY sensitive material. I told him I would provide that information if, and when I was ready to sign a lease. Yes, when you decide to rent the house, you have to give all the sensitive information, and they don't have to provide you with anything.
> 
> Now, as I confessed in another thread, I have been watching Judge Judy and I see over and over and over again these disputes between landlord and tenant...and between family members who share a house. It is always wise to take before and after pictures and to have a firm agreement IN WRITING. It is really hard to share a home...every dog wants to pee on the other ones bed. My best advice is to try to find perhaps a room in a boarding house??? You absolutely need to have a sense of autonomy. But, my suggestion is just this: since the chances are good the arrangement will go bad, would you rather have conflict with a stranger or a loved one?
> 
> Just food for thought, that's all.


 A dispute with a loved one is generally easier to resolve. With a stranger it could get ugly quickly. I prefer words over violence but I am no push over if someone physically attacks me they will quickly wish they didn't. Normally I can diffuse just about any situation and I pride myself on the fact that I've only been in a few real fights but I am martial arts trained and 185 lbs and fast enough to catch flies out of the air with my hands. I've never been in a fight that lasted more than 15-20 seconds accept for sparring and martial arts competitions. The few fight I was in were because some drunk biker didn't like the way his girlfriend was looking at me on stage and its not easy to diffuse the situation when you are dealing with a drunk biker and some of the bands I was in played some pretty rough places



Tashulia25 said:


> our new management wants the same and thanks God we live under old lease , so no info for them. They even want car plate in their new application



I told him straight out that there was no way I was giving them my account number, I said I'd show him 3 months of bank statements by my account number is private. He understood and after running the background check he called me up and offered me to move in. I told him I had a could other places to look at first and I'd let him know. But I've already decided to move in with my son he could use the help and I'd get to spend more time with my grand kids and I'd even live closer to my daughter so it would be easy for me to see all my kids and grand kids. I want to make sure they grow up right and learn from an old mans mistakes so they don't repeat them. I have so much I can teach them about many subjects and I'd like to pass that knowledge down to them. Plus my son is a contractor, he does roofing, siding, remodeling, plumbing and electrical. And I know business, sales and marketing so with my skills added to his business it would really make a difference and if I could teach my grand kids what I know I know it will help them in life. I've had 52 years to learn a lot of different subjects. I go through a new book about every 2-3 days and have been doing this for years, I can't even guess how many I've read on such a wide range of topics.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jerry, I am so happy to hear your moving in with your son. It's shows what kind of person you are that you so concerned about being a role model for your grandchildren. We all make mistakes in life but recognizing it means a lot. You seem like a really special person and things will work out for you. Being around your family will be nice.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Jerry, I am so happy to hear your moving in with your son. It's shows what kind of person you are that you so concerned about being a role model for your grandchildren. We all make mistakes in life but recognizing it means a lot. You seem like a really special person and things will work out for you. Being around your family will be nice.


Thanks a lot. I have had a rather colorful life, lots of things I'm not proud of and others that still make me smiling thinking about them. I'm just glad that Judy and I are parting as friends, we've been through a lot together. Her and I have been very close to homeless many tines but somehow we always manage to pull through. I feel very bad for her as she can't afford to lose my income and we worked so hard to get this house now only to walk away from it so her daughter, son in law and grand kids have a place to live.

There is one more bright side to this. The live music scene where I will be moving is much better than where I live now and it should be easy for me to find a good band to play with. Next band I am in I promise I'll get some video to show you all what I can do with a guitar in my hands. 
Thats me on the left and yes, that is my pepsi












And thats me in the right in another band. Try doing that with your fingers, lol


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great your parting as friends...it's best for everyone. Thanks for sharing the nice pics! Yes that would be great for you to hookup with a new band post videos.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wishing you & Louie a great new beginning. . . keep us posted. . . we are his aunties.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Great your parting as friends...it's best for everyone. Thanks for sharing the nice pics! Yes that would be great for you to hookup with a new band post videos.


Its funny but the house I am moving into with my son actually is owned by my ex wife and her new husband and we get along great. How many people do you know that can call their ex and ask if its ok to rent space in one of their houses?



edelweiss said:


> Wishing you & Louie a great new beginning. . . keep us posted. . . we are his aunties.



Seems like it is one new beginning after another, I've lived in more cities and places than I ca even count I just roll with the punches and keep on going. It is good to have so many great caring people here to talk to and get advice. some times its just good to air your problems with people just so you can let them go and not keep them bottled up inside.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know any that could do that but it says a lot about you being a good person.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I don't know any that could do that but it says a lot about you being a good person.



We've been divorced for too long to hold on the bad feelings. We have kids together and its best if we can still talk lie adults for the sake of our kids. Of course when you first break up its hard to not have bad feelings but the sooner you can let them go the better as its a waste of energy and bad feelings that could be put to better use.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with you. If everyone thought that way the world would be a better place. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I agree with you. If everyone thought that way the world would be a better place. :thumbsup:


If I stayed mad at every girl/lady I've ever dated and we broke up I'd be mad at half the female population of this state, lol. I played in bands for many years and you know us bass players, we sure do get around!


----------

